# Question about shotgun choke.



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a Mossberg Maverick 88, which is considered a home defense shotgun and it has no threads in the barrel to accept a choke. My question is could I SAFELY fire Turkey load shells?
I'm wanting to use it to hunt hogs during small game season on public land and this is my only option since my other rifles aren't allowed during small game season and the wife won't let me buy another rifle till we get our house. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 3, 2013)

YES! As long as you stay with the correct length, mine can fire 3" shells. I shoot magnum turkey loads, #4 shot and even 000 buck with no problem except a little recoil. Great little home defense gun that shoots clay pigeons well too!


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 3, 2013)

Whiteeagle said:


> YES! As long as you stay with the correct length, mine can fire 3" shells. I shoot magnum turkey loads, #4 shot and even 000 buck with no problem except a little recoil. Great little home defense gun that shoots clay pigeons well too!



Don't those magnums kick like a mule? Thanks for the help!


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 4, 2013)

The home defense barrel is most likely choked "Cylinder" which basically means no constriction at all.  The inside diameter of the barrel is the same all the way from the chamber to the bore.  You probably won't get any kind of (tight enough to hunt with) pattern out of that barrel.

I would suggest you look for someone to trade you a Mossberg 500 or Maverick 88 with an Accu-choke barrel.  Then, you can use the same gun for everything and not spend any more money.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 4, 2013)

check ebay and gunbroker out. you can find any number of used barrels for cheap.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 5, 2013)

harryrichdawg said:


> The home defense barrel is most likely choked "Cylinder" which basically means no constriction at all.  The inside diameter of the barrel is the same all the way from the chamber to the bore.  You probably won't get any kind of (tight enough to hunt with) pattern out of that barrel.
> 
> I would suggest you look for someone to trade you a Mossberg 500 or Maverick 88 with an Accu-choke barrel.  Then, you can use the same gun for everything and not spend any more money.


I was researching a bit more and found that any Mossberg 500 barrel is interchangeable with the 88, so I'm going to check around locally and also eBay, midwayusa, etc. thanks for the info.



WGSNewnan said:


> check ebay and gunbroker out. you can find any number of used barrels for cheap.


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 5, 2013)

harryrichdawg said:


> The home defense barrel is most likely choked "Cylinder" which basically means no constriction at all.  The inside diameter of the barrel is the same all the way from the chamber to the bore.  You probably won't get any kind of (tight enough to hunt with) pattern out of that barrel.
> 
> I would suggest you look for someone to trade you a Mossberg 500 or Maverick 88 with an Accu-choke barrel.  Then, you can use the same gun for everything and not spend any more money.



Found a Mossberg 500 barrel 28" with Accu-choke it's also
Vent ribbed, found it on eBay. Should I place a bid on this?


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 5, 2013)

sent you a PM.  Not all mossberg barrels are interchangeable.  depends on the magazine tube.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Harry


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 14, 2013)

May be cheaper to have the barrel threaded for choke tubes and change' em in and out as needed. Don't remember right off but I don't think Sumtoy is that far from you.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would consider buying a used ml to hunt hogs with during small game hunts. You can pick them up really cheap, usually cheaper than drilling tapping and buying choke tubes or buying a replacement barrel. Just my $.02


----------

